# Espresso PPP: CHF prices for Spot Espresso



## DeepState (17 January 2015)

1x Espresso = AUD 5.80


----------



## KnowThePast (31 January 2015)

Spent a lot of time in Zurich this year. Boy, was I glad that it was for work and I didn't have to pay for anything. Especially with my caffeine habit.


----------

